# xanax



## jimm (Sep 11, 2011)

Howdy people didnt know were to post this one its a bit of a stupid thread i was just wondering if any of yous have trien xanax? i had my first dose the other day i drank nearly half a litre of vodka then i saw a friend who had what he said were vallium but i remeber what they looked like done some research and they were actaully xanax! well he said "take one man these are fuckin strong" so me beein drunk and stupid took 2 well i dont remeber getting home i remeber waking up about 16 hours later and could barely walk or even talk for tht matter pretty crazy shit i wont be poppin them again in a hurry hahaah any you guys done these? had a crazy experince with em?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I've done em and just about everyone here will agree they're not to be messed with really. Very addictive and benzo withdraw is one of only two types that can actually kill you, the other being alcohol withdraw. Also definitely don't drink on any benzo, the mixture can suppress your heart/lung function to the point you will pass out and never wake up. Not to mention you won't remember shit and will most likely get yourself in trouble 

At most I'd say use them sparingly if you have serious issues sleeping, like perhaps on a tren cycle. I wouldn't use them more than 2-3 days in a row or you risk becoming addicted before you even realize it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> Howdy people didnt know were to post this one its a bit of a stupid thread i was just wondering if any of yous have trien xanax? i had my first dose the other day i drank nearly half a litre of vodka then i saw a friend who had what he said were vallium but i remeber what they looked like done some research and they were actaully xanax! well he said "take one man these are fuckin strong" so me beein drunk and stupid took 2 well i dont remeber getting home i remeber waking up about 16 hours later and could barely walk or even talk for tht matter pretty crazy shit i wont be poppin them again in a hurry hahaah any you guys done these? had a crazy experince with em?


 oh how much i love xanax 

after i got adicted and damn near ruined my whole life i relaized its a love i must let go. I am not the only peron i know who got addicted i know many. some got clean some still take and some moved on to harder drugs like blues. stay away my friend.  if you dont NEED them please dont take them. also may i say that i honestly dont remeber the majority of over a year of my life and now that im clear i feel like a retard compared to how i was before i got on them. i feel very stupifd and my memory is shot =( stay away everyday was a crazy experiance with them. I almost died one night got more wasted then i ever had been and decided it would be good to take one.. wtf was i thinking


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Yeah I've done em and just about everyone here will agree they're not to be messed with really. Very addictive and benzo withdraw is one of only two types that can actually kill you, the other being alcohol withdraw. Also definitely don't drink on any benzo, the mixture can suppress your heart/lung function to the point you will pass out and never wake up. Not to mention you won't remember shit and will most likely get yourself in trouble
> 
> At most I'd say use them sparingly if you have serious issues sleeping, like perhaps on a tren cycle. I wouldn't use them more than 2-3 days in a row or you risk becoming addicted before you even realize it.


 This ^ i was hositilized during my withdrawls and on countless midications i also noticed my moods and what not changed, im actually legaly diagnosed bipolar now and never had this problem before i used them stay away bro


----------



## jimm (Sep 11, 2011)

WO WO WO GUYS! i will not be taking them again i was just wasted like alot of vodka had a bit of a argument with my girl, and a freind had loads of them i asked for a couple he gave me them i can honestly say ive dabbled with most drugs but when i finally woke up they day after taking 2 and drinking that much i didnt know what to do my speech was all slurred i tried to get to my bathroom i was very unstable on my feet scary shit! ive took thing like co codamol before thats nothing compared with what them things did to me... i remeber taking valium a long time ago with similar effects the next day whats worse vallium or xanax..


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 11, 2011)

haha yep had almost nothing but bad experiences with them. IMO it's ok to take a little valium or klonopin in seriously stressful situations if you have anxiety like I do, still avoid that anyway though. 

I lost a job one time because I used something called phenazepam... It's a benzo that's prescribed in Russia and not scheduled here so you can get it online. Shit is usually used to sedate people for surgery though and it's very strong... Licked my fingertip and dipped it in the powder, don't remember the day but I was apparently noticeably inebriated... 

Not even a pleasant drug really, just makes you tired and reduces some stress at the right dose. Just a tad more than that and you're calling people up the next day apologizing for things you don't remember. A good friend of mine drank too much one night and took some xanax, he passed out on the couch and we put him to bed. Get a call from his girl the next day saying he never woke up...

Unless you have legitimate social anxiety or serious sleeping issues and have a script I wouldn't touch them. Stick to the ganja and you'll be A-Ok.


----------



## jimm (Sep 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> This ^ i was hositilized during my withdrawls and on countless midications i also noticed my moods and what not changed, im actually legaly diagnosed bipolar now and never had this problem before i used them stay away bro


 

mate i will take you advise on board im sorry you had to go thru that stuff man addiction gets alot of people.. i wont be doing them again after what they did to me i think the vodka made it 20 times worse tho!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> mate i will take you advise on board im sorry you had to go thru that stuff man addiction gets alot of people.. i wont be doing them again after what they did to me i think the vodka made it 20 times worse tho!


 yes alcoholic beverages make it 10x's worse the night i mixed both scared me so bad i drank maybe 3 or 4 times since then and stop after a while im so scared to do it again. adiction is no joke and like stated above you wont know ur addicted until its to late.. trust me. if u can avoid anything adidicting please do. ull save yoursefl and you family many hard nights. i dont regret what happend to me and i dont blame anyone but myself but if i could go back i would stay the fuck away...


----------



## jimm (Sep 11, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> haha yep had almost nothing but bad experiences with them. IMO it's ok to take a little valium or klonopin in seriously stressful situations if you have anxiety like I do, still avoid that anyway though.
> 
> I lost a job one time because I used something called phenazepam... It's a benzo that's prescribed in Russia and not scheduled here so you can get it online. Shit is usually used to sedate people for surgery though and it's very strong... Licked my fingertip and dipped it in the powder, don't remember the day but I was apparently noticeably inebriated...
> 
> ...


 

wow shit thats crazy i seriously think i was CLOSE to a overdose ive felt nothing like that in my life! scary stuff for real.. i wont go near that stuff again.. jus hit mary now and again and leave the benzos well alone i dont have anxiety or sleep issuies i was just stupid thinkin how bad can they be? now i know.. i mean who sleeps for nearly 17 hours!


----------



## jimm (Sep 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> yes alcoholic beverages make it 10x's worse the night i mixed both scared me so bad i drank maybe 3 or 4 times since then and stop after a while im so scared to do it again. adiction is no joke and like stated above you wont know ur addicted until its to late.. trust me. if u can avoid anything adidicting please do. ull save yoursefl and you family many hard nights. i dont regret what happend to me and i dont blame anyone but myself but if i could go back i would stay the fuck away...


 

that was my 1st experince with xanax and my last.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> wow shit thats crazy i seriously think i was CLOSE to a overdose ive felt nothing like that in my life! scary stuff for real.. i wont go near that stuff again.. jus hit mary now and again and leave the benzos well alone i dont have anxiety or sleep issuies i was just stupid thinkin how bad can they be? now i know.. i mean who sleeps for nearly 17 hours!


 haha exactyl i started kinda the same way and i slowly found myself taking a half, then another half, then a hole, then 2 and so on. the night i mixed i threw up so much i dont remeber anything i wolk up the next day will blood and cuts all over my friend got me home safe thank god i had the spins all that day and until i fell asleep, also threw up all day long. for months after that even the smell of a drink would make me throw up.i later found out that i was begging to go to the hospital and everyone i was with thought i was just wasted they didnt relaize how much i drank and that i had taken that on the side, it didnt help that i ate nothing the whole day either, that night was miserable and changed my life completly.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

jimm said:


> that was my 1st experince with xanax and my last.


 sometimes we gotta learnt he hard way right?


----------



## jimm (Sep 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> sometimes we gotta learnt he hard way right?


 

Definatly bro..


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 11, 2011)

Love Xanax to mellow me out at night. Never once have I felt addicted to them but seems like a lot of guys do get addicted. I just pop 0.5-1mg with a few drinks and mellow out. Never blacked out or felt even close to being out of control. Just makes me mellow. Perfect for when I run Tren.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> This ^ i was hositilized during my withdrawls and on countless midications i also noticed my moods and what not changed, im actually legaly diagnosed bipolar now and never had this problem before i used them stay away bro


 

I here ya,  I take em now but only 1 before bed, those fuckers and oxys nearly killed me also !


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> I here ya, I take em now but only 1 before bed, those fuckers and oxys nearly killed me also !


 i know so may horrosy story's abouts oxy and roxy their no bueno. =( glad to see u made out ok as well!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 11, 2011)

I never understood how people got addicted to xanny's. When I take them I just pass out like 2hrs later. They don't make me feel good at all, just tired and confused sometimes.


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 11, 2011)

I got severe anxiety and depression along with insomnia and Benzos are a life saver for me.


I got an extremely high tolerance so yeah I can control my self. I can pop 4 xanax bars and function.

It is extremely dangerous if abused...I would know.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I never understood how people got addicted to xanny's. When I take them I just pass out like 2hrs later. They don't make me feel good at all, just tired and confused sometimes.


i always ate em and when out, if u keep urself awake and do somthing its a fucked up feeling and when u actually do sleep its the best sleep ever, some peopel react different i guess


----------



## FUZO (Sep 11, 2011)

Omg really I think i'm in the twilight zone.Dont ever take xanax and drink are we 2 year olds around here  trhat mixture can kill you. Also *SloppyJ you have no idea what a xanax does and how addicted it is for you to say how anyome can get addicted to xanax*


----------



## FUZO (Sep 11, 2011)

For people who have anxiety yes they need them but for those who have anxiety I would suggest you ask your doc for kolonapin its a long acting pill not as xanax its a short acting. And taking Klonapin 2-3 times a day at .50mg you should get your anxiety in check.But only under doctors use


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 12, 2011)

I honestly love Valiums. And your right Fuzo, long acting Benzos are much much effective imo.  the short halflife of xanax just begs to be abused. Xanax should be used for serious panic/anxiety attacks and for sleep.


----------



## forwardhk (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice dude. WTF thought this was Anabolics? What's next crack threads!


----------



## jimm (Sep 12, 2011)

forwardhk said:


> Nice dude. WTF thought this was Anabolics? What's next crack threads!


 
nah next thread is one about how i cum on ya mums face! if you dont like the thread dont veiw it and leave a faggot comment plus its clear to see alot of ppl have done them so go read a thread that interests you..


----------



## dictionary12345 (Sep 12, 2011)

anyone on here drink alchol during a cycle if so what can happen


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 12, 2011)

dictionary12345 said:


> anyone on here drink alchol during a cycle if so what can happen



Nothing good.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 12, 2011)

FUZO said:


> Omg really I think i'm in the twilight zone.Dont ever take xanax and drink are we 2 year olds around here  trhat mixture can kill you.



Benzos and alcohol together can kill you.  I know because I lost a friend who overdosed on clonazapam and scotch just last year.  I've been taking alprazolam for a better part of 15 years now, 6mg daily.  

This topic has come up before several times, some people can't come off it.  Some try and often get seizures and end up in the ER or in a pine box.  I also have a friend in rehab right now trying to kick his benzo habit.  Please...some of you guys have no clue as to how dangerous xanax (or any other benzo) can be *IF abused*.  Avoid them at all costs...if you need to mellow out, you are FAR better off with some grass or a nice shot of single malt scotch. 

Benzo habits are far harder to kick than almost any drug out there....including opiates like heroin, even meth.  I know because I've been there.  My doc told me I will more than likely need to use it for the rest of my life, since I've been taking this shit for so long.  I've tried to kick it several times, but I could not tolerate the withdrawal sides....by far the most frightening experiences in my life.  Be safe guys...


/V


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 12, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Benzos and alcohol together can kill you.  I know because I lost a friend who overdosed on clonazapam and scotch just last year.  I've been taking alprazolam for a better part of 15 years now, 6mg daily.
> 
> This topic has come up before several times, some people can't come off it.  Some try and often get seizures and end up in the ER or in a pine box.  I also have a friend in rehab right now trying to kick his benzo habit.  Please...some of you guys have no clue as to how dangerous xanax (or any other benzo) can be *IF abused*.  Avoid them at all costs...if you need to mellow out, you are FAR better off with some grass or a nice shot of single malt scotch.
> 
> ...


 best of luck to you!


----------



## forwardhk (Sep 12, 2011)

Man is a clever animal who behaves like an imbecile.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

FUZO said:


> *SloppyJ you have no idea what a xanax does and how addicted it is for you to say how anyome can get addicted to xanax*


 
Dude I've taken my fair share of pills. Used to pop oxys and done's by the handful. I like opiates, I don't respond well to benzo's. So don't assume you know something when you have no idea. Luckily I stopped this habit and turned my life around before it was too late.

I understand how people become addicted to them. But for me I have no desire to take them at all unless I can't sleep. They just don't make me feel good. 

Sucks to hear Victor. That's serious shit.


----------



## bobdylan (Sep 12, 2011)

Never done Xanax.

I've always been a little angel minus the AAS and marijuana that have come into life over the last year or so.

I was put on clonazepam by a psych recently (don't waste my time with those cunts anymore) .... as soon as I realized what it was I stopped taking it. Even after just being on it for a month I suffered some nasty withdrawals : could not sleep, cramps, etc

Still had a full bottle left even.

Just take one once every two or so weeks on a day when I am feeling really high anxiety and just want to be knocked out and sleep or nap off all my woes.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 12, 2011)

be safe with xanax you could do something really dumb and not even remember


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 12, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> be safe with xanax you could do something really dumb and not even remember


 this^^^ i cant tell u how many times i wolk up wondering worrying about reprocussions from the previous night that i would not even remeber


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2011)

it took me awhile to figure this out, Xanax gave me Vertigo (dizziness/nausea), it was terrible I had no idea what was wrong with me, finally I stopped the Xanax and it went away, I can take Valium without any issues though.


----------



## Malakas11 (Sep 12, 2011)

jimm said:


> Howdy people didnt know were to post this one its a bit of a stupid thread i was just wondering if any of yous have trien xanax? i had my first dose the other day i drank nearly half a litre of vodka then i saw a friend who had what he said were vallium but i remeber what they looked like done some research and they were actaully xanax! well he said "take one man these are fuckin strong" so me beein drunk and stupid took 2 well i dont remeber getting home i remeber waking up about 16 hours later and could barely walk or even talk for tht matter pretty crazy shit i wont be poppin them again in a hurry hahaah any you guys done these? had a crazy experince with em?



unless you're really careful with he dose, I wouldnt mix it with alcohol. Had lots of bad experiences witht that in the past...blackouts, respiratory depression, acting like a fool in general lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 12, 2011)

Malakas11 said:


> unless you're really careful with he dose, I wouldnt mix it with alcohol. Had lots of bad experiences witht that in the past...blackouts, respiratory depression, acting like a fool in general lol


  haha the good times! i remerber the worst part about xanax i think was the depression. i got severe depression when i start abusing so i started taking more to make it go away. its a terrible cycle and one that should be avoided  besides after a shit ton of bars chewwed up i feel like this guy >


----------



## jimm (Sep 13, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> haha the good times! i remerber the worst part about xanax i think was the depression. i got severe depression when i start abusing so i started taking more to make it go away. i*ts a terrible cycle* and one that should be avoided  besides after a shit ton of bars chewwed up i feel like this guy >


 

The only cycles i will be doin are AAS cycles!!


----------



## jimm (Sep 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> it took me awhile to figure this out, Xanax *gave me Vertigo (dizziness/nausea)*, it was terrible I had no idea what was wrong with me, finally I stopped the Xanax and it went away, I can take Valium without any issues though.


 

Thats exactly what i had in the morning when i eventually woke up 16 hours later! scary shit! nearly fell over about 4 times getting to the bathroom it was so bad..


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2011)

Prince said:


> it took me awhile to figure this out, Xanax gave me Vertigo (dizziness/nausea), it was terrible I had no idea what was wrong with me, finally I stopped the Xanax and it went away, I can take Valium without any issues though.


I'm pretty sure you are not supposed to take it with a keg of beer...


----------



## BigBird (Sep 13, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I'm pretty sure you are not supposed to take it with a keg of beer...


 
Agreed.  Damn, I wouldn't even want to drink when I take the occassional xanax.  1/2 tab (0.5mg) helps me fall asleep on nights I feel an elevated level of stress/anxiety, etc.  I take 0.5mg (legally prescribed) every 10 days or so.  Sometimes 4x a month sometimes none for a couple months.  Definately helpful but I'm so glad I'm not hooked on these.  Have had Rx for nearly 2 years and never got the urge to take one other than when needed on above referenced frequency.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 13, 2011)

jimm said:


> The only cycles i will be doin are AAS cycles!!


same


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 13, 2011)

All of this benzo talk makes me........shit I forgot what I was gonna say.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> All of this benzo talk makes me........shit I forgot what I was gonna say.


LMAO


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> All of this benzo talk makes me........shit I forgot what I was gonna say.



LOL...flunitrazepam (Rohypnol) will do that to ya, the king of all benzos!  

AKA ??? Roachies, La Roche, Rope, Rib, Roche, Rophies, Roofies, Ruffies, Mexican valium, or the "forget (me) pill."  lol  

Shit is hard to come by nowadays...



/V


----------



## jimm (Sep 13, 2011)

is another knick name for xanax lillys?


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2011)

Depends on the person I think as far as addiction. I've been using them for 2-3 months now for sleep issues and it has worked great. I take the lowest dose possible, and then that's it. Never think about popping one during the day. I'm not sure I have ever been addicted to any medication and I have taken some that are supposed to be very addictive including vicodin and oxy. Both of course are/were used for medical reasons only.

I do fear though of actually becoming addicted, however I have no idea how that feels. I know what the signs are.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Benzos and alcohol together can kill you.  I know because I lost a friend who overdosed on clonazapam and scotch just last year.  I've been taking alprazolam for a better part of 15 years now, 6mg daily.
> 
> This topic has come up before several times, some people can't come off it.  Some try and often get seizures and end up in the ER or in a pine box.  I also have a friend in rehab right now trying to kick his benzo habit.  Please...some of you guys have no clue as to how dangerous xanax (or any other benzo) can be *IF abused*.  Avoid them at all costs...if you need to mellow out, you are FAR better off with some grass or a nice shot of single malt scotch.
> 
> ...



This is the only thing that scares the living shit out of me about xanax. I take it nightly before bed, makes me tired and i'm usually asleep pretty quick. I've tried quite a few other things and this is the only thing that has worked and not made me feel like a zombie the next day. I used to stay up 4-5 hours past when I do now, it's nice going to bed at a more normal time each week time getting closer to what I would like. V, if you don't mind i'd like to send a few PM's back and fourth about a few things regarding xanax. LMK.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 13, 2011)

Watch out how long u take it nightly for bro. I would recommended like 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
What dose u take? 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 13, 2011)

jimm said:


> is another knick name for xanax lillys?


down here theirs a lot,
bars, sticks, footballs, handle bars, BARricades, crab legs, french fries and so on....


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 14, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> V, if you don't mind i'd like to send a few PM's back and fourth about a few things regarding xanax. LMK.



Sure thing bro.  I take this shit _very_ seriously, and I would be more than happy to help you in any way that I possibly can.  There are several other options than xanax out there that are not nearly as dangerous.



/V


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Sep 14, 2011)

I only like taking them for insomnia and occasional anxiety. I too dont understand how these could be addictive. But hey, thats me. I know that mixing xanax with methadone is very very dangerous, in fact, its what kills most people that die on methadone. I just dont like the real tired feeling they give. Maybe a real light dose and a few beers are ok. Its where you are popping 2 2mg bars and then bing drinking that they become dangerous.

I have the addictive personality, been through rehab twice for cocaine and opiates, and have kicked methadone cold turkey 6 times the highest dose being about 160mg day. I really thought I would die on that one.

Be carefull out there bros, you have a brain, use the motherfucker.


----------



## jimm (Sep 14, 2011)

moderation is key


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I never understood how people got addicted to xanny's. When I take them I just pass out like 2hrs later. They don't make me feel good at all, just tired and confused sometimes.




I am similar in that respect. They do not make me feel good at all. If I want to feel like ass for two hours and lose shit that takes me a week to find, I'll eat some xanax. 

The funny thing is I have to take them sometimes to calm me down when I go a little nutso. But in the end, it just feels like trading one shitty feeling for another.  My body also rejects pain pills. Hydrocodone and Oxycontin make me itch, sweet, and vomit. There is no pain imaginable that is worse than the side effects that come with pain pills for me.

I suppose I am lucky. That is just two things that I don't have to worry about becoming addicted to.


----------



## androshock (Sep 15, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Benzos and alcohol together can kill you. I know because I lost a friend who overdosed on clonazapam and scotch just last year. I've been taking alprazolam for a better part of 15 years now, 6mg daily.
> 
> This topic has come up before several times, some people can't come off it. Some try and often get seizures and end up in the ER or in a pine box. I also have a friend in rehab right now trying to kick his benzo habit. Please...some of you guys have no clue as to how dangerous xanax (or any other benzo) can be *IF abused*. Avoid them at all costs...if you need to mellow out, you are FAR better off with some grass or a nice shot of single malt scotch.
> 
> ...


 
By far the smartest reply I have seen yet.  Most here sound so much like me, its haunting.  I just buried a client a month ago due to this.  Dont know how many that makes now.  You see, I lost count after 2 years.  It only happens to the other guys.  2X recovering benzo/alcoholic.  I've been welcomed back twice in the past.....to life, by a medic.  Im the other guy.


----------



## spark (Sep 15, 2011)

I am prescribed zanex, trileptal, ridlin, and buspirone for adhd and bipolar.  Also, from abusing steroids, well let me take that back abusing my body i am prescribed strong pain meds.  I regret starting pain meds, well, again I regret abusing my body.  My bipolar issue led to bigger problems, marital issues.  I got that fixed with a psychiatrist and psychologist.  I was warned do not mix with beer.  Being young at the time, i mixed hennessey and my psych meds.  Ended up in the ER having my stomach pumped and then being forced to drink that charcoal shit.  Dont mix them, if youre not.prescibed the meds dont take them.  

Opiates have me by the balls, granted my body is in rough shape.  But guys, if i woukdnt have abused opiates when i didnt need them i wouldnt need the dosages i am on now.   Pills are of the devil, stay away.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

spark said:


> I am prescribed zanex, trileptal, ridlin, and buspirone for adhd and bipolar. Also, from abusing steroids, well let me take that back abusing my body i am prescribed strong pain meds. I regret starting pain meds, well, again I regret abusing my body. My bipolar issue led to bigger problems, marital issues. I got that fixed with a psychiatrist and psychologist. I was warned do not mix with beer. Being young at the time, i mixed hennessey and my psych meds. Ended up in the ER having my stomach pumped and then being forced to drink that charcoal shit. Dont mix them, if youre not.prescibed the meds dont take them.
> 
> Opiates have me by the balls, granted my body is in rough shape. But guys, if i woukdnt have abused opiates when i didnt need them i wouldnt need the dosages i am on now. Pills are of the devil, stay away.


 

Pills are serious.  I got addicted to Oxy about 2 years ago and am still not completely clean.  I am trying harder than ever now but it is not easy.  All it takes is one horrible life event to make you relax your guard and that is it.  You just want to numb the pain physically and emotionally.  It takes more and more.  I will never touch these pills again when I get completely off.  It is just not worth it.  Smoke pot and be happy .


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 15, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I will never touch these pills again when I get completely off.  It is just not worth it.  Smoke pot and be happy .



Well said bro.  I wish you the best of luck kicking it, I feel ya and know exactly where you are coming from.  

It's disgusting to see everyone nowadays being prescribed xanax for minor issues.  Doctors write scripts without thinking twice.  Buddy of mine told his doc he had some trouble sleeping at night, and he put him on 2mg of xanax, bam....just like that.  If you have trouble sleeping at night, try some melatonin before bed.  If not, Rozerem.....it's similar to melatonin but far stronger (and much safer than any benzo).


/V


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I am similar in that respect. They do not make me feel good at all. If I want to feel like ass for two hours and lose shit that takes me a week to find, I'll eat some xanax.
> 
> The funny thing is I have to take them sometimes to calm me down when I go a little nutso. But in the end, it just feels like trading one shitty feeling for another. My body also rejects pain pills. Hydrocodone and Oxycontin make me itch, sweet, and vomit. There is no pain imaginable that is worse than the side effects that come with pain pills for me.
> 
> I suppose I am lucky. That is just two things that I don't have to worry about becoming addicted to.


 
You alergic to sulfa? The GF is and she has the same reaction to pain meds. Lucky for me. 

Yeah I feel the same way about the xanax. Except it seems to last a lot longer than 2 hours. My GF has some ativan and they are pretty mild. But it's like either I feel nothing from them or I'm blacking out mid sentence.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Well said bro. I wish you the best of luck kicking it, I feel ya and know exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> It's disgusting to see everyone nowadays being prescribed xanax for minor issues. Doctors write scripts without thinking twice. Buddy of mine told his doc he had some trouble sleeping at night, and he put him on 2mg of xanax, bam....just like that. If you have trouble sleeping at night, try some melatonin before bed. If not, Rozerem.....it's similar to melatonin but far stronger (and much safer than any benzo).
> 
> ...


 
Wish you the best too Vic.  Xanax is a nightmare to be addicted to.  Hey Vic what kind of effects do you think an addiction to xanax or oxycodone will do to the body long term?  I am always worried about taking orals even though I have been told by a doctor that oxy only is not hard on the liver unless it contains Tylenol.


----------



## vannesb (Sep 15, 2011)

AnabolicAgent said:


> I only like taking them for insomnia and occasional anxiety. I too dont understand how these could be addictive. But hey, thats me. I know that mixing xanax with methadone is very very dangerous, in fact, its what kills most people that die on methadone. I just dont like the real tired feeling they give. Maybe a real light dose and a few beers are ok. Its where you are popping 2 2mg bars and then bing drinking that they become dangerous.
> 
> I have the addictive personality, been through rehab twice for cocaine and opiates, and have kicked methadone cold turkey 6 times the highest dose being about 160mg day. I really thought I would die on that one.
> 
> Be carefull out there bros, you have a brain, use the motherfucker.


 
They are so additive that if you stop taking them you can die from them!  My wife is a LCDC and lets say if you are eatting 4 to 5 a day can be a big issue!  Be careful with them and also if you are mixing with SOMA can cause EVEN BIGGER issues!!


----------



## CG (Sep 15, 2011)

Rented a vacay house with 6 other ppl when I was 19, we all took 1mg and got drunk. Worst idea ever, we were all moiving in slow mo being real sleepy and laughing at nothing. The next day I was useless..


I'm more of a fan of percs\vics  lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 15, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Hey Vic what kind of effects do you think an addiction to xanax or oxycodone will do to the body long term?  I am always worried about taking orals even though I have been told by a doctor that oxy only is not hard on the liver unless it contains Tylenol.




As far as benzos are concerned, long term effects can be devastating for some, including your liver and kidneys as you mentioned.  People who use benzos for long periods of time, often have loss of memory, slower motor function, loss of appetite (if I don't take my meds, I don't have appetite), day dreaming, trouble focusing and concentrating, etc.  

Another major problem with prolonged use is that it can damage your brain receptors....making it impossible to come off of.  In my case, the specialists that I've seen have all told me that because of my prolonged use...my brain has become "addicted".....for life.  In short, I'm kinda fucked.  I live a normal life, but I need my meds to do so.


/V


----------



## twotuff (Sep 15, 2011)

zanax and coke========speedballl         fffuuuccckkkk mmmmmeeee


----------



## jimm (Sep 15, 2011)

twotuff said:


> zanax and coke========speedballl fffuuuccckkkk mmmmmeeee


 

what a weird combo any good? ive done both now just not together haha


----------



## unclem (Sep 15, 2011)

be careful w/ those xanax


----------



## gamma (Sep 15, 2011)

unclem said:


> be careful w/ those xanax[/QUOTE
> only the xanax not the coke


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 16, 2011)

jimm said:


> what a weird combo any good? ive done both now just not together haha



Its not really like speedballing at all. Real speedballing blows doing xannies and coke together away.

However, Benzos bring out the best of the coke and help with the crashes.


----------



## vannesb (Sep 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> As far as benzos are concerned, long term effects can be devastating for some, including your liver and kidneys as you mentioned. People who use benzos for long periods of time, often have loss of memory, slower motor function, loss of appetite (if I don't take my meds, I don't have appetite), day dreaming, trouble focusing and concentrating, etc.
> 
> Another major problem with prolonged use is that it can damage your brain receptors....making it impossible to come off of. In my case, the specialists that I've seen have all told me that because of my prolonged use...my brain has become "addicted".....for life. In short, I'm kinda fucked. I live a normal life, but I need my meds to do so.
> 
> ...


 
When precribed and taking dose as needed that is not always a bad thing! Its when you are out there eatting them like tic-tacs just to get loaded it becomes an issue!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 16, 2011)

vannesb said:


> When precribed and taking dose as needed that is not always a bad thing! Its when you are out there eatting them like tic-tacs just to get loaded it becomes an issue!




I agree, it's not a bad thing for those who NEED it, but I know many who are prescribed it for silly reasons.

I never used benzos to get loaded...I don't drink or do hard drugs, just grass.


/V


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> As far as benzos are concerned, long term effects can be devastating for some, including your liver and kidneys as you mentioned. People who use benzos for long periods of time, often have loss of memory, slower motor function, loss of appetite (if I don't take my meds, I don't have appetite), day dreaming, trouble focusing and concentrating, etc.
> 
> Another major problem with prolonged use is that it can damage your brain receptors....making it impossible to come off of. In my case, the specialists that I've seen have all told me that because of my prolonged use...my brain has become "addicted".....for life. In short, I'm kinda fucked. I live a normal life, but I need my meds to do so.
> 
> ...


 
I know what you mean Vic about your brain being used to the drug and no longer being able to function normally with out it.  I know with drugs like oxy after long peroids your brain doesn't produce the chemicals to reduce pain and make you happy for long peroids after you stop a long term addiction.  I have read it can take years to get to feeling normal again. I know xanax is even worse because of it's effects on mood and the chemicals in the brain.  I wish you the best Vic


----------



## VictorZ06 (Sep 16, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I know xanax is even worse because of it's effects on mood and the chemicals in the brain.  I wish you the best Vic



Thanks again bro.  I can't really speak from experience when it comes to opiates, I do not react well to them.  I get sick to my stomach and itch like a mofo.  

Not sure why, but training and running cycles always made me feel better.  I believe that even the HGH I take helps me with my condition.  If I have convinced at least one person in this thread to turn away from benzos, I'm happy.  Stay safe!  


/V


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Its not really like speedballing at all. Real speedballing blows doing xannies and coke together away.
> 
> However, Benzos bring out the best of the coke and help with the crashes.


 

whats real speedballin then lol ? and hahaha at your status thing!


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Thanks again bro. I can't really speak from experience when it comes to opiates, I do not react well to them. I get sick to my stomach and itch like a mofo.
> 
> Not sure why, but training and running cycles always made me feel better. I believe that even the HGH I take helps me with my condition. If I have convinced at least one person in this thread to turn away from benzos, I'm happy. Stay safe!
> 
> ...


 

I hear what you sayin bud, i think moderation is key! i mean i cant say i will never touch a vallium again, sometimes when i got to much shit on my mind (like now) i really want one and its weird cause ive only taken them 3 times and thats including them 2 xanaxs things i popped the other week that was fuckin crazy tho really shouldnt have dont that after drinking.

 I used to smoke alot of week when i was younger i just stopped kinda enjoying it makes me pretty paraniod if im honest only time i enjoy smoking now is when im in my bed lol bit of family guy and a protein shake with a joint ha. I have taken on board what youve said tho, its made me think twice right now im stopping drinking for 6 months not even one beer here n there... nothing. It aint gonna be easy. All the best man.


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 16, 2011)

jimm said:


> whats real speedballin then lol ? and hahaha at your status thing!



Haha its when people do opiates with coke. Like heroin and coke. They really go well with each other except they produce byproducts that is really damaging and be fatal.

Yes I do need Benzos or else I become the opposite of functional.


----------



## jimm (Sep 16, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Haha its when people do opiates with coke. Like heroin and coke. They really go well with each other except they produce byproducts that is really damaging and be fatal.
> 
> Yes I do need Benzos or else I become the opposite of functional.


 
so valliums and coke? not that i would ever do such a thing...

people usually take vallys if they have been taking coke all day to help them sleep not like you didnt already know that...


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 16, 2011)

Nah valiums are in the benzo family. Even though they are old school I think they are the best. The reason they take Valiums is because they have muscle relaxant properties and really relieves that tense body.

Haha I don't know what your talking about im totally sober..


----------

